# Noah's arc has been found?



## Bya Bya (Jun 30, 2006)

Archeologists claim they found something that can be Noah's arc in the mountains near Tehran 
*[Seraph]Eureka seveN - 42 [EAA809A7].avi*


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 30, 2006)

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Aman (Jun 30, 2006)

^Seconded.


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2006)

^thats what i was thinking lol

i third it lol


----------



## hoshika (Jun 30, 2006)

I just hope that they do the research respectfully and not let their religion get in the way. Even thought it would be hard to, they are scientist and should do the research along side athiest scientist to ensure that their research would be creditable.

XD; Otherwise, I'm really excited about it. But damn, it must have sucked for Noah to be stranded on a damn mountain top.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2006)

Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 30, 2006)

Is an aircraft carrier large enough to hold two of ever animal?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 30, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...


Yeah, scientists have made this claim before.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jun 30, 2006)

pinkmint said:
			
		

> Is an aircraft carrier large enough to hold two of ever animal?


plus the food for all of them...

Actually I've been wondering the same thing ^^;;


----------



## Parell (Jun 30, 2006)

It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2006)

Is it? Who knows, I'm not a spacetologist.

Considering he could have taken the smaller baby versions of the animals as well, I imagine it might be.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 30, 2006)

pinkmint said:
			
		

> Is an aircraft carrier large enough to hold two of ever animal?



Is an animal carrier large enough to hold two of every aircraft?


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't think it will be Noah's Arc, because it didn't exist..

How do you know if it isn't just another boat that was left there a very long time ago..


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2006)

For the record, claims have been made before but they were heavily speculated(little basis) and were shot down(by the people who found it, no less).

I saw a documentary, and the guy pointed out the 4 possible arcs, but admitted(with the exception of one, that the camera was too blurry) that there was something off on each of them.

Ramenlover.......................................how many large boats would be up in the mountains where it is believed Noah's arc was? Its not easy to get a boat up there you know.

I won't say it is either, I'll need more proof. I do find it hard to believe  a boat can survive that long.........


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 30, 2006)

RamenLover said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be Noah's Arc, because it didn't exist..
> 
> How do you know if it isn't just another boat that was left there a very long time ago..



Not many people drag their boats to the mountains for them to chill.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 30, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.



Atheists have beliefs?


----------



## Jink (Jun 30, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> plus the food for all of them...
> 
> Actually I've been wondering the same thing ^^;;



They didn't need food. God supported them with his breast milk.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 30, 2006)

it wasnt an arc, it was a space ship!!   

i doubt it was te realy arc is could be ne thing.  its just another hype to mkae money!


----------



## Jink (Jun 30, 2006)

RamenLover said:
			
		

> How do you know if it isn't just another boat that was left there a very long time ago..



Why would someone drag a boat (note the boat they found is the size of a small aircraft carrier) 13,000 feet onto a mountain?


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 30, 2006)

I would have hated to be Noah or one of his sons. Just think of the cleaning duties.

And I hope something conclusive comes from their study of this boat. Even if it wasn't Noah's ark, it would still be a fascinating find.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 30, 2006)

All these things that have been claimed to be found are always just weird geological formations. Geologist on another board positively identified it as a sedimentary shale outcropping.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jun 30, 2006)

If it is the boat, im expecting their going to find several hundred tons of animal err feces


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 30, 2006)

Kinda interesting.. but I don't think it can be true..


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe it's some... other boat... that was carried to the top of the mountain... yeah... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2006)

OH SHI-! Wheres Spriggan when you need 'em?


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jun 30, 2006)

1. The Vatican recently issued a statement that in more or less terms said not every word in the bible was to be taken literally.
2. Many do not understand what an Ark is. An ark is not meant to travel the ocean. An ark is a massive floating box that happens to be shaped like a boat. By some mathematics the interior would've been 1.5 million square feet.
3. God is laughing at you right now. I know because he exists as the small blue monster that talks to me.


----------



## Amra (Jun 30, 2006)

Personally I hope it really is Noah Ark, it would prove the story to be exaggerated.

1.  The boat found is only 400ft, not big enough for two of every kind of animal, much less provisions.

2. It would prove the flood to be local, and not worldwide, thus God didnt flood the whole world.

These would prove once and for all that the Biblical account, while based on a story from long ago (Epic of Gilgamesh), is not accurate, proving the Bible to be only based on history, and not an accurate historical novel, meaning it should be taken metaphorically, not literally.  

Plus it would pretty much screw the fundamentalist movement, which would be a very good step in the right direction.


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2006)

Interesting but it needs to be looked into more to see if it is the arc.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jun 30, 2006)

This is the gazillionth claim that the long lost Ark has _finally_ been found! Damnit where is the conclusive evidence ? Yet another preposterous claim---without concrete backing I may add. Man this is some kind of trend with religious followers .


----------



## Yasashiku (Jun 30, 2006)

Very interesting when two worlds meet, science, and religion.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jul 1, 2006)

Nope don't see anything.  Maybe they should try taking pictures a little closer to this 'ark'.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

hoshika said:
			
		

> XD; Otherwise, I'm really excited about it. But damn, it must have sucked for Noah to be stranded on a damn mountain top.


 i dont think it was a mountain at the time 



			
				Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> plus the food for all of them...
> 
> Actually I've been wondering the same thing ^^;;


not to mention dinosaurs!


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, Mythbusters proved the myth that two of every kind of animal could fit in Noah's Ark. They made a duplicate which is in a museum somewhere today.  

As for the discovery actually being the ark, who knows? It could just be a gigantic tree for all we know.


----------



## MrLiEN (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...



lmao i second this


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jul 1, 2006)

It's not Noah's arc, it's the lost Naruto filler arc where Naruto has to transport animals across the sea to the Hidden Village of *insert crappy filler name here*.


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...


 
Yeh, I read something like this a while back =/


----------



## batanga (Jul 1, 2006)

So, they found another one?

Hm... well, I bet it´s not Noah's arc.


----------



## kapsi (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...


That's what I thought, again?


----------



## Snufkin (Jul 1, 2006)

well I severly doubt it is the ark, as it would've probly be made of wood, which is highly unlikely to survive a coupla thousand of years on top of a mountain (erosion) plus it just looks like a rock outcrop *looks over to arthurs seat* (hill in edinburgh) OH MY GOD NOAHS ARK!!!! oh wait its just a rocky outcrop


----------



## Lovewitches (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont believe it... 

This is the 5th arc they have found..


----------



## kapsi (Jul 1, 2006)

Foxen said:
			
		

> well I severly doubt it is the ark, as it would've probly be made of wood, which is highly unlikely to survive a coupla thousand of years on top of a mountain (erosion) plus it just looks like a rock outcrop *looks over to arthurs seat* (hill in edinburgh) OH MY GOD NOAHS ARK!!!! oh wait its just a rocky outcrop


Dinosaur bones "survived" for hundreds of milions of years so what you expect.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually, no bones, dinosaur or otherwise, have ever survived for millions of years.

What happens is they all decay away, but leave an empty bone - shaped hole in the sediment they are deposited in, like a cast, which is then filled up over time with minerals and rocks that harden and form fossils.


----------



## Heldensheld (Jul 1, 2006)

I bet it was a ship which has two dimensons to it  .

How? Ask God...


----------



## kire (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont know exactly what it is, but it would be neat if it were...only time and tests will tell.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 1, 2006)

don't think that they will find noah's arc that easy


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 3, 2006)

So 'Noah's Ark' has been discovered once more? That must have been one hell of a fad; you with the whole, "build a raft not to drown" and such.

Come now, the entire world couldn't have been _that_ stupid. The notion that only Noah thought of floating on a bouyant section of wood to remain above water and converesly had the exclusive tools to do so is complete bullshit.


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

He was the only one who knew a huge flood was coming. only an arc that took that long to build could withstand such waters.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

The Noah's ark story is impossible because it would be impossible to get two of every animal. Why is that? Because not every animal lives in the Middle East (where Noah was). Kangaroos, Pandas, Koala Bears, etc. would not have made it onto the boat, and thus would not exist today.

But they do. I'd like an explanation for this.

I've read at least four claims for finding the ark, this is just another fraud.


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

Because back then all the continants were one big land mass. Didn't you ever learn that in school?


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 3, 2006)

if jesus can turn water into wine why can't he fit a gazillion animals on a small ship?

well since you people don't believe in jesus, there nothing here you should believe.

I was thinking maybe noah isn't the only one who made a ship to survive?

I also heard someone claiming he hopes the arc is true so that they can prove that the flood is local and the story was exaggerated. first, a flood that is 13,000 feet above sea-level is local... of course it is... =.=


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

Many religions beleive in Noah's arc but not Jesus.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> The Noah's ark story is impossible because it would be impossible to get two of every animal. Why is that? Because not every animal lives in the Middle East (where Noah was). Kangaroos, Pandas, Koala Bears, etc. would not have made it onto the boat, and thus would not exist today.
> 
> But they do. I'd like an explanation for this.
> 
> I've read at least four claims for finding the ark, this is just another fraud.


Apparently it was possible because

1. all the continents were basicly one huge continent
2. The boat was massive and was able to contain them


----------



## Shiron (Jul 3, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> Because back then all the continants were one big land mass. Didn't you ever learn that in school?


 ...
One problem: Humans came around long after Pangea broke apart (it even started breaking apart a few million years before the dinosaurs died out). This has been proven by scientists. I can give the "Didn't you ever lean that in school" line right back at you, but I won't.

But then again, if God just convienently put all the continents together for Noah temporarily and let all the animals get to where he was, and destroyed/undid any evidence that would have left, then I suppose it would be plausible.


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Jul 3, 2006)

Ugh... not this again.

Noah's Ark doesn't exist. The original flood story came from Sumeria and featured the Sumerian King Utnapishtam. This story was adapted into the Christian biblical story. Of course, the dimensions put into the ark in the Bible wouldn't have floated if it had animals in it or not. It would've needed to have been circular. Another instance in which the Sumerian myths were adapted by later Semitic cultures.

In the end, the flood story is like the rest of the Bible and the Torah. It's a metaphor. In this case, it's a metaphor for God's wrath. Too many people end up thinking the Bible is literal. The events in the stories happened many thousands of years ago in Sumeria. The people and places in the stories are just adapted to fit the culture and time.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Apparently it was possible because
> 
> 1. all the continents were basicly one huge continent
> 2. The boat was massive and was able to contain them


Not 10,000 years ago (when the Bible said the earth was made). Back then we were seperate continents. We were the same continent millions of years ago, not thousands.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The vast ocean that once surrounded the supercontinent of Pangaea has been named . Pangaea, it seems, *broke up about 180 million years ago* () in the  , first into two supercontinents ( to the south and  to the north), thereafter into the continents as we understand them today.


-

When the Bible was written they believed that there was only really the Middle East (and Egypt). So they were just talking about that area. They didn't know anything else existed, and apparently neither did God.

About the boat being big enough to fit every species on earth? what about the zillions of different species of bugs, as well as just the huge fucking animals and the huge number of little ones. (and mr. and mrs. bunny practicing their multiplication tables).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Not 10,000 years ago (when the Bible said the earth was made). Back then we were seperate continents. We were the same continent millions of years ago, not thousands.
> 
> 
> -
> ...



I believe when God told them what to write, he told them so they would understand. So God would use simple terms. Its also possible the rain effected the world, but didnt actually destroy it. So others could have survived. Or, its possible it DID cover the earth. 

As for the animals, there are a few explanations.

1) As been said, God can make it happen. Also, some believe it was 2 of every animal from that animal family. So a cat for its family, instead of a jaguar, lion, ect.


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Jul 4, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I believe when God told them what to write, he told them so they would understand. So God would use simple terms. Its also possible the rain effected the world, but didnt actually destroy it. So others could have survived. Or, its possible it DID cover the earth.
> 
> As for the animals, there are a few explanations.
> 
> 1) As been said, God can make it happen. Also, some believe it was 2 of every animal from that animal family. So a cat for its family, instead of a jaguar, lion, ect.




Umm... I'm not talking to myself here am I?

God didn't tell anyone to write anything. God isn't a person or a physical being. The whole perception that God is a being came from Sumeria. The Yahweh in the Bible isn't the God of the Christian religion. He's the Sumerian God Enki. Both their names are made up of the tetragram YHW and Enki's main symbol was a burning bush. It's also been made very clear that there has been more than one flood in more than one place around the world. Take Egypt for example. The Sphinx has evidence that it was actually worn down by high waters and not sand or rain damage. A global flood would've had much further reaching consequences on global geography, as well as annihalating various species that lived underground at the time.

The whole "two of every animal" portion of the flood myth is absurd, and is completely unique to modern versions of the story. It's just the alteration to the story that our culture chose.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 4, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I believe when God told them what to write, he told them so they would understand. So God would use simple terms. Its also possible the rain effected the world, but didnt actually destroy it. So others could have survived. Or, its possible it DID cover the earth.
> 
> As for the animals, there are a few explanations.
> 
> 1) As been said, God can make it happen. Also, some believe it was 2 of every animal from that animal family. So a cat for its family, instead of a jaguar, lion, ect.


That doesn't explain the kangaroos =|

Marsupials are only in Australia, there is no way Noah had access to Australia. So how do they exist?

I read the story, it's rather obvious that Noah had to get all the creatures and God wasn't gonna do shit.

According to the Bible (which is in no reliable) the flood did cover the entire earth. If you believe that, good for you.

I'll go with Otacon though, that makes sense. All religions feed off other religions.


----------



## rizahatake (Jul 4, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark has been found about 4 times that I can remember...



This is what I was going to say! Actually I think people should only care about principles of their religion, not evidences.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

So people are actually looking for the ark, which I personally believe doesn't exist.

And it amuses me that Bruce Feilre doesn't believe that God exists anymore.


			
				The Article said:
			
		

> "There's this idea, if we can prove that the Ark existed then we can prove that the story existed, and more importantly, we can prove that God *existed*," said Bruce Feiler, author of "Where God Was Born."



Why the past tense?


----------



## Sara (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, how many Noah's arks are there!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry if I am being random/stupid here, but I don't really see anything boat shaped in the photograph.  Could someone do me the favor of outlining the boat shape in yellow or something... Thank you in advance.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting. That might be cool. Wonder if there will be any updates in the news about it


----------



## Shunsui (Jul 7, 2006)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> Sorry if I am being random/stupid here, but I don't really see anything boat shaped in the photograph.  Could someone do me the favor of outlining the boat shape in yellow or something... Thank you in advance.


It's called decay. What's left, I'd assume, is petrified wood.

@ Everyone who's saying that it's impossible for noah's ark to have happened: Good for you, you took one of the most implausable stories ever seriously. THe "world" back then could have meant mesopotamia to the mediterranean, for all we know, and that's slightly more plausable than a worldwide flood. Hardly, though.

If Noah's Ark is in any degree a true story (which it may very well be, given this "ark" they've discovered), I'd assume it was some sort of exaggeration of whatever this was, so STOP TAKING THE BIBLE SO LITERALLY.


----------



## TimCat (Jul 18, 2006)

Amra said:
			
		

> Personally I hope it really is Noah Ark, it would prove the story to be exaggerated.
> 
> 1.  The boat found is only 400ft, not big enough for two of every kind of animal, much less provisions.
> 
> ...



A "local" flood? No such thing as a local flood at 13,000 feet.  If water reached 13,000 feet on some mountain in Iran, it reached 13,000 feet everywhere else on the Earth.


----------



## TimCat (Jul 18, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> Because back then all the continants were one big land mass. Didn't you ever learn that in school? Many religions beleive in Noah's arc but not Jesus.



Pwned lol.

Jews, Christians, and Muslims believe in Noah and his Ark.  Jews are the only ones who dont believe Jesus was a Prophet of God.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jul 18, 2006)

It probably is, I dont know how else that much wood is going to getto 13,000 ft att by itself


----------



## Narvi (Jul 18, 2006)

Because it isn't wood? It's just some rocks which happened to be on top of a mountain. As others have said before me, Noah's Ark has been "found" many times before.

(And don't say anything about petrified wood. Wood doesn't petrify at that altitude, on TOP of the mountain. Petrification occurs underground.)


----------



## sayam (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought god said that he would make the animals come to noah, in some way or another and it was not noahs task to find the animals. Noahs task was just to build the arc. God even gave him the instructions on how big it was going to be. I don't remember the exact size but, fitting that many animals in that place is beyond me. and to prevent the lions from eating the gazelles is also a big task.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2006)

Ko_Ko said:
			
		

> So 'Noah's Ark' has been discovered once more? That must have been one hell of a fad; you with the whole, "build a raft not to drown" and such.
> 
> Come now, the entire world couldn't have been _that_ stupid. The notion that only Noah thought of floating on a bouyant section of wood to remain above water and converesly had the exclusive tools to do so is complete bullshit.



Wgile i dont belive it is the arc, you logic is rediculous.  He knew about the flood far ahead of time, and was able to constuct a boat.  IS other people said "lets just float on a piece of wood"  They would have died from dehydration in less then a week.  As for tools, he had plenty of help, supplies, and time to build a boat.  not like he said "COME TO ME!" and a boat built itself infront of him in 5 minutes.


----------



## Amra (Jul 18, 2006)

> A "local" flood? No such thing as a local flood at 13,000 feet. If water reached 13,000 feet on some mountain in Iran, it reached 13,000 feet everywhere else on the Earth.



First off, It is scientifically expected to find fossils on top of most mountains, this is because every mountain top in the world was once underwater. You see, when land masses collide, the colliding land has nowhere to go, and so it goes up.  These large masses of pushed up land are called “Mountains” and these mountains continue to grow until the force that caused them is no longer active. It is speculated that they can grow as much as 3300ft per million years.  

Now, it is speculated that wood can petrify in as little as a few hundred years, but only in the right conditions, such as having a locally available water source, and the object being buried, something our apparent ark has neither of, and certainly not available on a mountain.  So without a source of water, or buried in mud, how long would it take?  Well, the truth is no one knows, but its speculated that it could be millions of years, as the conditions on a mountain are not right for a “quick” petrifaction.  

So, one possible scenario is that the mountain was only a few thousand feet high at the time of the flood, and the boat was placed perhaps even hundreds of feet up the mountain, and the mountain continued to grow over the course of the next few million years, as the wood slowly petrified, resulting in it being at a height of 13000ft.

Another scenario?  The boat is even older, many millions of years old, and there was no flood, it was simply sitting somewhere, and slowly the land around it was forced up the same force as explained earlier, 4 million years later men saw the boat on the mountain and awed at such a wonder, and speculated on how it got there, the Biblical flood story is the result.

Other scenario?  It’s a hoax, and the people brought some petrified wood up a mountain in an attempt to claim they found Noahs ark.  Again.

Another scenario?  Its not Noahs ark, and their “these remnants looks like they were fashioned by men” is the result of either a natural process, or it was some other structure

But the Biblical flood allegedly happened only 2350 BCE, yet as recent as this was in relationship to earths history, there is absolutely no geological evidence to support this throughout the world, and such an event would be certainly be easy to find, considering we have areas where sedimentary layers as far back as 65 million years that are viewable.  But there is no evidence.  

But regardless the Biblical account would be errant, as there is no way to fit even all the local animals on a 400ft boat, much less 2/7 of each kind of animal.  So regardless of how it got there, it would prove the Bible is wrong.


----------



## BlueBerry (Jul 18, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.


Unlike Christians then?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 18, 2006)

No one will ever prove if that is or is not the Arc.

Even if tests prove that the thing is made of wood and matches the supposed dates the flood ended.... does that prove in any way that this specific lump of wood was in fact used by Noah to save his family and all the animals in the world?

Pfft. Does it fuck.

So I'm not that bothered, although of course discovering a gigantic boat in the mountains is still pretty cool.

To embark on a slight ahtiestic rant, the Noah myth doesn't even make a lick of sense anyway. How is possible for one man to gather two of _every single _animal in the world, and get them on the boat?

Did he go to the Amazon and scale the canopy in search of tree frogs? To the Arcitic for penguins? What about bugs and fish? God build him a state of the art aquarium and hot house?. Meh.

Anywho... I hope the thing is a spaceship 

*edit* oh yeah, don't alot of Christians, especialy those who go in for the Bible being literal truth, think that carbon dating is no at all accurate? Since they refuse to believe any evidence that points to the world being older than the Bible claims and all.
So no tests can even prove the boat's age to alot of people anyway!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 18, 2006)

I dont think it is, cause even the wood from noahs arc cant stay 2000+ years still there.. its possible but im gonna say no. I belive in God but the arch has been found? I dont know.. seems bogus.


----------



## Higurashi_Satoko (Jul 18, 2006)

That's weird. It didn't say anything in the bibble about Noah's arc ever being destroyed did it? So it could POSSIBLY be it! There's only ONE solution to find out if it's true or not! 

Ask God when you die. LOL.


----------



## lumos08 (Jul 18, 2006)

It's not going to be Noahs Ark. Whenever they find something that remotly looks like it, they say that's what it is.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 18, 2006)

Flood stories are widespread in world mythology, with examples available from practically every society. Noah's counterpart in Greek mythology was Deucalion, in Indian texts a terrible flood was supposed to have left only one survivor, a saint named Manu who was saved by Vishnu in the form of a fish, and the story of Yima in Zoroastrian mythology contains a very similar account, although in this case it is ice, not water, that threatens life.

The bible wasnt the first one to come up with such a story and this leads me to belive that it, is indeed a rockface and some fallen timber from trees.

The bible is more or less a hodgepodge of various cultural stories and man made scripture.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2006)

the typical Christian would say that these cultures had prophesized about these things, Robotkiller.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimi Sama said:
			
		

> *edit* oh yeah, don't alot of Christians, especialy those who go in for the Bible being literal truth, think that carbon dating is no at all accurate? Since they refuse to believe any evidence that points to the world being older than the Bible claims and all.
> So no tests can even prove the boat's age to alot of people anyway!



Carbon dating becomes ineffective after a certain amount of time... I belive it is somewhere around 10 half-lives.  And no, i am not christian.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 18, 2006)

the arc has supposedly been found a number of times....hearing this makes me wonder if we'll be seeing a locness monster of bigfoot sighting next!!


----------



## Parell (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, since they haven't proven it yet, we can assume it is another fake, no matter how much people wish it to be true. Noah's arc may never be found.


----------



## geG (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember watching something on TV once involving two enormous ship-like structures being found on two different mountain ranges. So yeah, this claim has been made before.


----------



## louise123 (Jul 19, 2006)

That's very interesting O.o


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Jul 20, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> Well, since they haven't proven it yet, we can assume it is another fake, no matter how much people wish it to be true. Noah's arc may never be found.



True.I have to agree with you.
They only claimed to have found it.Those are words,not facts.
My point of view on this subject is also like yours:Noah's arc may never be found.


----------



## Lakira (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whoa dude*

Are God is real now people can finaly believe in Jeuse now "Praise the holy father in Heaven Hollow me my name."


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 8, 2006)

well how do they know that its noah's arc??  we dont even have any clue to what it looks like.


----------



## King Speed (Sep 8, 2006)

why was this topic brought up? and besides, it was never the real thing anyway.


----------



## CagedBird (Sep 8, 2006)

Meh tis possible, god knows they will make it out to be 100% fact, but meh wat else would a big hunk of oldlooking wood be doin in the mountain ranges of Iran.

Though im unsure if Noah made it as far as the middle east, that was more Moses' thing right?

Is noahs story before or after exodus?


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 11, 2006)

I highly doubt it is the ark...I mean it could be someones old fishing boat.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2006)

And Astronomists claimed that hitlers corpse was found on the moon. Who cares


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 11, 2006)

who knows? it's probably true..hope it does...


----------



## Adonis (Sep 11, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.



Oh yeah, because we all know that Christians accept beliefs that don't match theirs. Shut the hell up if you're gonna say dumb shit like this.


----------



## Total Biscuit (Sep 11, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.



Everyone does. Absolutely everyone, atheists and theists alike, and we all do it even if we think we don't. It's known as  - we interpret things according to our preconcieved beliefs.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Confirmation bias is a phenomenon wherein decision makers have been shown to actively seek out and assign more weight to evidence that confirms their hypothesis, and ignore or underweigh evidence that could disconfirm their hypothesis.


----------



## kitty_kat (Sep 11, 2006)

are they kidding it looks like a big lump of crap. I wonder how they will test it to find out the truth tho? I could undersatnd if it waqs so decomposed but, thats gonna be a huge challenge


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a link from a creationist website about searching for noah's arc, and even they think its BS


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 12, 2006)

HAhahahaHA.

The reason why the creastionists don't want that to be Noah's ark is because it would prove what BS the whole story is. Two and seven of every animal -



> (Genesis 7:2-3) - "You shall take with you of every clean animal by sevens, a male and his female; and of the animals that are not clean two, a male and his female; also of the birds of the sky, by sevens, male and female, to keep offspring alive on the face of all the earth."



- WOULD NOT FIT ON A SINGLE BOAT.

It's a ridiculous idea, right up there with the world being created in seven days. It's exaggerated and unrealistic and you're a fool to take these stories literally. It's all just metaphor to try and get across to your tiny brain how all-mighty and powerful God is. The arc doesn't exist. The world wasn't created in seven days. 'Tis a shame, but anyone using common sense would see that.



			
				Krillin said:
			
		

> It would be very, very, intresting if that is the real thing, but atheists will always deny what dosn't match exactly to their beliefs.



And I'm beginning to resent being labelled an 'atheist'. People seem to think it's some sub-branch of satanism. Atheists don't _have_ beliefs - that's the whole point.

Atheists put their faith in science. And if science says that is Noah's ark, then so be it. But there damn well better be a scientific explanation as to how so many animals could fit in a small aircraft carrier sized vessel.


----------



## EXhack (Sep 12, 2006)

The vessel? I doubt that they actually found it...


----------



## lumos08 (Sep 12, 2006)

OKay, they have been saying that they've found the ark several hundreds of times, and they will continue to say for hundreds of years to come. For all we no, they might never find the ark, besides, they don't even know what it looks like.


----------



## Total Biscuit (Sep 12, 2006)

Amaretti said:
			
		

> And I'm beginning to resent being labelled an 'atheist'. People seem to think it's some sub-branch of satanism. Atheists don't _have_ beliefs - that's the whole point.



Well, not quite true. Atheists _believe_ God doesn't exist, which is a belief. But I agree: atheism isn't a 'sub-branch of satanism'. Satanists believe that satan exists and worship him. Atheists believe Satan doesn't exist at all. How can you be allied to something you honestly think isn't real?

I'm on the theist side of agnostic, btw. I'm hedging to believe there is a God, but since I don't know jack about the universe, I can't make a proper decision. And there's too many differing opinions on what's right, wrong, true, false... aeyah. It makes my head hurt.


----------



## damnhot (Sep 12, 2006)

noahs  ark  found   ???

LOL stupidest thing I heard today    rofl


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 12, 2006)

If god does excist then I will make him my bitch, that not real bastard.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Sep 12, 2006)

bbbbulllllllllssshitt


----------



## w00t64 (Sep 12, 2006)

Would be interesting if it is proven to be true but i get the feeling its not. If it is true though...i've wasted my life denying its existance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2006)

Amaretti said:
			
		

> HAhahahaHA.
> 
> The reason why the creastionists don't want that to be Noah's ark is because it would prove what BS the whole story is. Two and seven of every animal -
> 
> ...




For the record, if God wanted to fit all those animals on it. He can do it very easily.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 12, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> For the record, if God wanted to fit all those animals on it. He can do it very easily.



Than couldnt he have just stopped the "flood" all together to prevent the massive deaths?  Hrm, seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 12, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> For the record, if God wanted to fit all those animals on it. He can do it very easily.



Only if he had a TARDIS.

Doctor Who > God.


----------



## Shiro (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont think that is noahs ark


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 12, 2006)

3 questions
1. how big was the arc
2. how big were the animals
3. how many animals were there
if you cant answer those, then dont say the arc couldnt have fit them all


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 12, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> Than couldnt he have just stopped the "flood" all together to prevent the massive deaths?  Hrm, seems like a nice guy.



*He caused the flood on purpose, as a punishment I believe.

I'm a muslim and the Quran is from God's point of view. So seven days can easily mean seven of god's days, not human days. I believe it's mentioned in the Quran that one day for God is many, many, many years for use. More than a lifetime. 

And God could make all of existance fit on that boat if he willed it.

And death in't a big deal if you think about the big picture. Erasing someone from existance is much more cruel. 
*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> Than couldnt he have just stopped the "flood" all together to prevent the massive deaths?  Hrm, seems like a nice guy.



lol, you are assuming I take the arc literally.

Er....remember he intentionally did it. And apparently Noah(who was still far from perfect) was the only good person at that time.

When the Bible shows off an evil people(Soddom and Gemorah(sp?)), they are usually incredibly evil. I mean damn, with S and G the first time we saw the villegers they wanted to rape some newcomers. 

And this is not the point of the topic. Stay on topic.


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 12, 2006)

clouded_fate said:
			
		

> 1. how big was the arc



About as big as a small aircraft carrier, apparently.



> 2. how big were the animals



Biggest land animal is an elephant. Work your way down from there. Also consider the collective mass and total weight of animals such as hippos, rhinos, lions, tigers, giraffes, bison, cows, sheep, ostriches, kangaroos, bears, camels, horses, llamas, pigs, ducks, buffalo, chinchillas, chimps, rabbits, elk, penguins, anacondas, crocodiles, capybura, tortoises, foxes, badgers, anteaters, ANTS, three-toed sloths and the lesser known two-toed sloths, echidnas, wombats, koalas, ring-tailed lemurs, pandas, goats, dogs, cats, monkeys, baboons, wolves, aye-ayes, flamingos, gibbons, otters, kookaburra, and various species of earwig.



> 3.how many animals were there



With about 50,000 different species of known vertibrates and an estimated five or six _million _invertibrates... that's a lot of animals.



> if you cant answer those, then dont say the arc couldnt have fit them all



The ark couldn't have fit them all.

And if the only comeback to logic and common sense is the childish 'they could fit 'cuz the dude who wrote my book sez so' needs to go out and earn a few brain cells. 

Noah's ark is not an accurate story. The world has never flooded over, we are not descended from Noah and his family, and animals would not survive together on a boat that is anything smaller than the size of a continent, and no, Noah and his bitches could not build a boat the size of a continent, nor would they be able to feed the animals what with 100% of the world vegetation having just disappeared.

Blargh... I just lost some grey matter saying that.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Sep 12, 2006)

o noes a realist!
 git 'im pope!


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 14, 2006)

> Biggest land animal is an elephant. Work your way down from there. Also consider the collective mass and total weight of animals such as hippos, rhinos, lions, tigers, giraffes, bison, cows, sheep, ostriches, kangaroos, bears, camels, horses, llamas, pigs, ducks, buffalo, chinchillas, chimps, rabbits, elk, penguins, anacondas, crocodiles, capybura, tortoises, foxes, badgers, anteaters, ANTS, three-toed sloths and the lesser known two-toed sloths, echidnas, wombats, koalas, ring-tailed lemurs, pandas, goats, dogs, cats, monkeys, baboons, wolves, aye-ayes, flamingos, gibbons, otters, kookaburra, and various species of earwig.


assuming they were adults. believe it or not, baby animals are smaller, i dont remember god saying to noah to bring two of every grown up animals





> With about 50,000 different species of known vertibrates and an estimated five or six million invertibrates... that's a lot of animals.


did noah bring a nothern terrier, great dane, poodle, dalmation, golden retreiver, and all the other kinds of dogs, or did he just bring on one kind of dog or wolf?


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 14, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I won't say it is either, I'll need more proof. I do find it hard to believe  a boat can survive that long.........




Neither will I, but there is a way for it to survive that long. At the current moment I am taking Old Testiment Survey... According to my professor, those mountains are pretty much frozen all-year-round. It could be preserved...

But I doubt that they found it


----------



## Rook (Sep 14, 2006)

I noticed that the article said that the boat was found in Iran, which is strange because the Bible mentions Ararat, in Turkey, as the resting point. So my initial speculation is that this is not the Ark, but in fact something else.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 15, 2006)

They had been saying that a lot of times already....


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 15, 2006)

pinkmint said:
			
		

> Is an aircraft carrier large enough to hold two of ever animal?


The funny thing is the dimensions for the arc are so staggering that wood isnt really able to support all the weight anyways.

I mean it could be a wooden boat but if its not like absolutely fricken massive amounts of wood chances are its not Noah's arc.


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 15, 2006)

The great flood was God's reset button.
"Oh wow, so much shit going on, time to show them the BLUE SCREEN!"


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 15, 2006)

clouded_fate said:
			
		

> assuming they were adults. believe it or not, baby animals are smaller, i dont remember god saying to noah to bring two of every grown up animals



 

Those straws are getting a bit out of reach now, huh? So now you're proposing that all those animals were just babies?

Read the bible.



> "You shall take with you of every clean animal by sevens, a male and his female; and of the animals that are not clean two, a male and his female;"



They were mated pairs, not babies.




> did noah bring a nothern terrier, great dane, poodle, dalmation, golden retreiver, and all the other kinds of dogs, or did he just bring on one kind of dog or wolf?




The vertibrates, oddly enough, are not the important ones. It's widely known that all 50,000 species of vertibrates could disappear off the earth and it wouldn't matter squat. It's the 5-6,000,000 invertibrates you need to look after. They're the ones nurturing the planet, making sure the eco-system can support life. Without them, there would be no life on this planet.

So do you reckon that Noah gathered all of these tiny creatures up to save them from the floods? Apparently, according to the bible.

And since we have yet to discover the full extent of the world's invertibrates after hundreds of years studying them, it's unlikely that Noah managed to collect them all on his Sunday afternoon off before the floods came.


Why don't you think for yourself for once, hm? It's highly enjoyable. I'm tired of pointing out the blindingly obvious.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 15, 2006)

Amaretti said:
			
		

> Those straws are getting a bit out of reach now, huh? So now you're proposing that all those animals were just babies?
> 
> Read the bible.
> 
> ...



You know what cracks me up the most about this post. Read whats in bold.

Noah's arc is one of those stories that seem so fictional that it amazes me people actually think it was possible. Like Genesis.... oh god...


----------

